# Freeport House for sale in Bridge Harbor



## Erichter5674

We have made the difficult decision to sell our house in Freeport. It is a 3-3-2 with a loft for a fourth sleeping area. It has the only bottle shaped pool in freeport  Link to listing is below. Listed at $560k

https://www.har.com/homedetail/30-tarpon-ln-freeport-tx-77541/794256?cid=NJTaylor


----------



## day0082

Interested, do the boats and furishings come with the property? 

thanks
Russell
281-788-9660


----------



## Erichter5674

Boats do not come with it. Furnishings do. We currently have a contingent offer but will entertain offers that can close fast.


----------



## fish4food

This looks like my buddies parents old place. Lots of good times there. 

Good luck with sale.


----------



## Erichter5674

Still for sale. Somebody needs this for the fall fishing season.


----------



## Erichter5674

Buyer backed out ready for a competitive offer!💵💵💵


----------

